# 7 speed STI shifters



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am hoping someone can help me find a good set of 7 speed STI shifters. I can find them from Amazon.com for 115, but they are the Shimano Sora models and I was hoping for something better. I like the 7 speed option for 2 reasons. First, they're less expensive and second because no one I know runs a 7 speed. Where can I find them? I've check eBay, but I was hoping you could suggest some where else. Thanks.

-Beau


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I have never heard of 7spd STI. Good luck.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The only 7 speed STI shifters that Shimano ever made was for 7 speed Sora. Sora changed to 8 speed a few years ago, so you'll have to look for used equipment.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

New 7-speed brake shifter kits, but a bit pricey, I think. And what you didn't really want - SORA.

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shifters.html


----------



## jordan (Feb 2, 2002)

Shimano made a 7 speed RSX STI shifter circa 97-98.They were essentially similar to the 105 or Ultegra 8 speed shifters.The Sora 7 speeds are the only ones available now unless you uncover a NOS source for the RSX.The Sora shifters are better than you might think-use them with 105 or better deraillers and you will surprised how well they function.The only really good reason to stick with 7 speed road parts is if you have a 126mm spaced frame and are stuck with using 7 speed wheels.With the price of the 7 speed Soras so high - 115-140$ you would be better off switching to 8 speed Soras that are available on sale for 80$ with coupons and sales at Nashbar.8 speed cassettes are cheap,easily available and have closer gear ratios.


----------



## jordan (Feb 2, 2002)

jordan said:


> Shimano made a 7 speed RSX STI shifter circa 97-98.They were essentially similar to the 105 or Ultegra 8 speed shifters.The Sora 7 speeds are the only ones available now unless you uncover a NOS source for the RSX.The Sora shifters are better than you might think-use them with 105 or better deraillers and you will surprised how well they function.The only really good reason to stick with 7 speed road parts is if you have a 126mm spaced frame and are stuck with using 7 speed wheels.With the price of the 7 speed Soras so high -115-140$ you would be better off switching to 8 speed Soras that are available on sale for 80$ with coupons and sales at Nashbar.8 speed cassettes are cheap,easily available and have closer gear ratios.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you have a bike with a 126mm rear spacing that can't be spread, you can run 9sp components to make an 8 speed setup. See Sheldon Browns' page.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

*budget*

If I can find 8 or 9 speed shifters that I could afford, I'd take them. I am in no hurry, so I'm hoping to catch a deal from nashbar or performancebike. I have a lot of building I can do before I have to lay the shifters. I like the 105 setup with the other components, just need to find some good shifters i can throw on my CX bike. Thanks for the responses.

-Beau


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey, The new Shimano 'High Grade' 8-speed STIs will work with a shimano 7-speed spacing. I used a set of 8 speed RX-100 STIs (and also an untegra 8-sp bar-end set) on my old Bridgestone RB-2 for years. The spacing is close enough that you can get away an 8sp shifter/7sp cassette setup.


You can get them on Amazon...http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-ST-R500-Flight-Double-Housing/dp/B000A5S9IU

Much nicer than old Sora IMHO
Cheers


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Find a good set of RSX brifters. With some good derailluers, you'll love 'em.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

jordan said:


> Shimano made a 7 speed RSX STI shifter circa 97-98..


My wife and I both had 7-speed RSX STI in 1995.


----------



## fuch (Feb 12, 2004)

the issue here is the spacing of the rear cogs, and the spacing for 6,7 & 8 speed for shimano is the same. given this, you could use 8 speed shimano brifters and j the last detent (or 'click') will just be redundant. the 8 speed sora mentioned below (above?) for $80 would work on your 7 speed drivetrain, as the limit screws would stop the chain going to the 8th click. there might also be a bigger range of 8 speed brifters of better grade. i've done this successfully on my mtb, 8 speed shifters with 7 speed everything else


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been trying to find a good deal on 7 or 8 speed brifters for several months now, and it just ain't happening. On eBay, sets that look like they've been dragged behind a truck (RSX, 105, etc.) start at $80 or so. There are some RSX 7 speeds on eBay right now that are well over $100. I'm not sure if I'm willing to pay that kind of money for parts that old. If one of them breaks, they're almost impossible to replace and you have to start the search all over again.

I did find a site that has 7 speed Sora kits for $100, but I lost the link. I searched Nashbar and I couldn't find the ones mentioned above. Anybody got a link?


----------



## jordan (Feb 2, 2002)

It looks like Nashbar is sold out of the 8 speed Soras,unfortunately.Performance has never had them on their website.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

www.loosescrews.com has 7-speed Sora, or had them.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

ericm979 said:


> If you have a bike with a 126mm rear spacing that can't be spread, you can run 9sp components to make an 8 speed setup. See Sheldon Browns' page.


I have done this and it does work well, and your best option unless you can find 7 speed RSX real cheap. 8 of the 9 speed cogs fit just right on a 7 speed hub.

What did not work for me was 8 speed shifters on a 7 speed cassette as the spacing was just enough off that it shifted crappy no matter how I adjusted it.


----------



## KDS (Sep 18, 2004)

jensonusa has 7 speed Sora on their website,$99 for double, $124 for triple.


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the links. I bought the Sora's just because I'm tired of waiting for good 105's or 600's on eBay. I'm sure I can sell the Sora's pretty quick if I ever find nicer 8 speeds.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the www.jensonusa.com address. I just ordered the 99 dollar 7 speed STIs they have. It's going to be awesome. I thought I was going to have this brand new bike, with some old 105s cause I couldn't afford new ones. I'll stick with the 7 speeds; let my riding do the talking. Thanks again.

-Beau


----------

